# Hello from NW Indiana



## RonMexico (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello, I'm new to the forum and sailing. I've had powerboats all my life, but took an evening sail when i was in St. Pete, FL last month and completely loved the couple hours spent on the water.

I'm looking forward to learn to sail, and I don't really want to wait until I get back down to FL in the fall, and was wondering if anybody knew of anywhere that provides quality sailing instruction in this area. I would like to be able to charter some larger boats as well as learn to sail the smaller stuff as well, perhaps even race one day.

Michigan City sail charters is about an hour from me, but I question their training since they are not an ASA or US Sailing school.

Learn to Sail with Michigan City Sailboat Charters

Does anybody have any experience with them? Would I be better off to find an ASA course out of Chicago? Thanks for the help in advance as I am a complete noob to sailing.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Welcome to SN, I'm sure someone from your area will be along shortly with some recommendations.


----------



## brehm62 (Mar 27, 2011)

RonMexico said:


> but took an evening sail when i was in St. Pete, FL last month and completely loved the couple hours spent on the water.


The last time I was at St. Pete I couldn't find a sailboat to rent except for a big catamaran they had on the beach. If it had been a Hobie Cat I would have taken it but this one was much larger. It also had a sign with a rather ominous warning that there would be an extra charge if you turned it over.



> anywhere that provides quality sailing instruction in this area. I would like to be able to charter some larger boats as well as learn to sail the smaller stuff as well [...]Michigan City sail charters is about an hour from me, but I question their training since they are not an ASA or US Sailing school.



Chicago Sailing does basic instruction on J/22's but they rent J/24, J/30, T-10, and Hunter-326. Their advanced 161 course covers US Sailing certification.

Sail Time also in Chicago is similar and is ASA certified.

Over towards Detroit is University of Michigan Sailing which has classes and the American Sailing Institute.

I'm not sure there is anything closer to you with formal classes.


----------



## RonMexico (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for the info


----------

